# Bobcat Tag System Needs to Change



## rockhound (Feb 2, 2010)

The bobcat tag system is not fair. Some people get three tags, and everyone else gets zero. If you got your three tags lucky you. I wonder how many of the tags were sold to out of state folks? I wonder how many tags were sold to Nevada residents? Did you know a Nevada resident can buy three Utah bobcat tags, but a Utah resident cannot take a bobcat in Nevada? Does that seem fair to you? This needs to be on a draw system and out of staters need to be limited (or excluded for states that do not reciprocate).


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

No the real problem is husband, wife, and all his kids get tags.. Even though the husband is the only one that traps or hunts them. I would really like to know is how many of them go with out being used. I know a family that gets 15 tags a year and traps 2 cats all year. I know everyone can get one but sometimes we have to be a little realistic...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It was a joke today, I tried to buy them online but it was down and before I could get on when it was back up they were sold out! I even tried calling the office but it was a no go. 
Ruger you are 100% right!


----------



## rockhound (Feb 2, 2010)

I also know of people who do that.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bobcat tags and wives*

this morning through per stubburness I was able to buy three tags for me,followed by three tags for my one and only wife.
Last year we had no bobcat tags and she watched several bobcats leave our calling sets alive.When I explained the tag rules to protect the numbers due to high fur prices,she informed me that WE would be getting tags this year,to shoot or trap furs for her coat. So to save my half of the bed I did get tags,


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

shortbreath54 said:


> this morning through per stubburness I was able to buy three tags for me,followed by three tags for my one and only wife.
> Last year we had no bobcat tags and she watched several bobcats leave our calling sets alive.When I explained the tag rules to protect the numbers due to high fur prices,she informed me that WE would be getting tags this year,to shoot or trap furs for her coat. So to save my half of the bed I did get tags,


By this morning you mean oct 10th right?


----------



## elk77 (Oct 12, 2013)

I purchased bobcat tags yesterday morning. Yes there was a glitch. Yes they fixed it. Yes I also purchased my wife and kids tags. I also stayed home from elk hunting in order to purchase them. We do this as a family sport during the winter months. We do this legally. I agree that Utah should reciprocate other states laws. I don't believe we need to set up a broken draw system with bonus points, because you didn't get your tags. I also think that my wife and kids have just as much right to these tags as you. That's the problem with this world is to many people think they are entitled to certain things. Just because you have trapped, chased cats with dogs or called them in longer than the next guy/gal doesn't make you entitled to these tags.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

elk77 said:


> I purchased bobcat tags yesterday morning. Yes there was a glitch. Yes they fixed it. Yes I also purchased my wife and kids tags. I also stayed home from elk hunting in order to purchase them. We do this as a family sport during the winter months. We do this legally. I agree that Utah should reciprocate other states laws. I don't believe we need to set up a broken draw system with bonus points, because you didn't get your tags. I also think that my wife and kids have just as much right to these tags as you. That's the problem with this world is to many people think they are entitled to certain things. Just because you have trapped, chased cats with dogs or called them in longer than the next guy/gal doesn't make you entitled to these tags.


I think their complaint is when guys buy tags for eligible kids and wives and then taking all the bobcats themselves without the eligible children or wives participating.

Staying home from elk hunting to buy your tags doesn't make the bobcat system fair or unfair. What is unfair is glitches that prevent people from getting tags year after year.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

This happened with the sage grouse too a few years ago....some guys got charged hundreds of dollars because of the glitches....they went to a draw now the problem is solved. The only reason the permits sold so fast, despite the glitches is the value of the fur. When prices drop and new hunters realize taking bobcat is fairly tough...they won't be buying them up along with fur bear permits every season. I think I'd be fine with a draw....swans and grouse are draws....sandhills and everything else....its probably time for cats too. I'll be in Colorado hunting them....unlimited and only need a small game permit.


----------



## catmando (Sep 10, 2007)

*Bobcat Tags*

Some peaple got there tags for $5.00 and others were charged $15.00 per tag what the hells that all about. -O,-


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Makes you wonder if animal rights activists bought up some of the tags. They sold out way to early.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think they should sell unlimited tags, then shut down the season when the quota of cats killed is reached. More revenue, more opportunity for more people, more control on the number of cats taken.-------SS


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think they should sell unlimited tags, then shut down the season when the quota of cats killed is reached. More revenue, more opportunity for more people, more control on the number of cats taken.-------SS


This was my thought too.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Just like the cougar quota hunts.... It wouldn't be tough to do.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Pelican, how is the desert down there...I mean ponds on your "hunting club"?


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

There's enough water to hold you under it


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

It only requires 1 inch of water for a person to drown. That's not saying much about your "ponds". The reports say it is pretty dry.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Nope....not saying much at all. There's no ducks...geese...chukar...pheasants....heck no club even, no Sanpete county, no water, no dirt, no mountains, no blue sky, no oreos or red vine licorice.. Swedish fish, miracle whip, .. Did I cover everything in your report? Now that I've given you my report....tell us all about solving the bobcat permit issues. I mean you know so much, enlighten us please.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

SS has it right with the quota. More revenue, more opportunities. Win win.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just go to arizona just read what u need and they are unlimited but it's arizona, not worth the time cuz there pelt will probly suck.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

pelican said:


> Nope....not saying much at all. There's no ducks...geese...chukar...pheasants....heck no club even, no Sanpete county, no water, no dirt, no mountains, no blue sky, no oreos or red vine licorice.. Swedish fish, miracle whip, .. Did I cover everything in your report? Now that I've given you my report....tell us all about solving the bobcat permit issues. I mean you know so much, enlighten us please.


No Miracle Whip?:shock:


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

That just ruins lunch when there's no miracle whip don't it. I did have some hunters down Friday and Saturday though hunting coyotes and fox. They were from Indiana and California. We were on several of my leases hunting I've got in the central and southeastern parts of the state. Besides the dogs we did call in a bobcat that came within 20yds. I've been watching several of them.....really wish I had permits. In a few weeks some hunters are going to be very happy calling them in. Those other guys said they had never seen a live bobcat and having him that close made the whole trip.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

pelican said:


> Nope....not saying much at all. There's no ducks...geese...chukar...pheasants....heck no club even, no Sanpete county, no water, no dirt, no mountains, no blue sky, no oreos or red vine licorice.. Swedish fish, miracle whip, .. Did I cover everything in your report? Now that I've given you my report....tell us all about solving the bobcat permit issues. I mean you know so much, enlighten us please.


Easy there non friend. He was just asking a question. Why so touchy?


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Not touchy....just need miracle whip.


----------

